# FINDING NEW AND USED RIDE ON TRAINS



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks again to all who helped me with the earlier ride on train questions. Some of you mentioned about new and used engines, etc.but know one said what sources were available.
So i'm looking for leads to explore the possibilities and costs. It will help me to decide if I'm over my head or what avenues may be open to me in this area of the hobby.
Thanks

Kevin


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here ya go try this one!!! Regal 

http://discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/locomotive.html


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Find a local ride-on train club and hang around with them. Get involved in their "work parties". Help maintain the facility. Make a contribution. Offers for good equipment will come your way.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I sold a locomotive through DiscoverLiveSteam and was very pleased with their service. It's worth checking what's available. You might be well advised to not do any serious shopping until you've affiliated with a club and get a notion of what's out there and what might suit you.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By blueregal on 23 Apr 2012 06:19 PM 
Here ya go try this one!!! Regal 

http://discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/locomotive.html 

Good luck there, I have tried their "contact" system on several occasions to never get a reply....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd also try discoverlivesteam.com for used rquipment. If you're looking for steam locomotive kits, there's Allen Models, Railroad Supply Corp, and Little Engines (just google the names). My buddy Jesse banning of *JD Locomotive Works* has a coal fired Mogul for sale right now for a VERY good price.

You could also try the *Home Machinist Forum* Live Steam Marketplace.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The cost is usually over my head, what I look for is how do-able it is? 
can I personally make it work? 

This hobby is always over our heads.


----------



## ChrisS (Apr 5, 2012)

Join a club like suggested. Most clubs has club owned equipment that you are 
Allowed to operate after getting some experience and qualification. My local club has 2 gas/hydraulics, one battery f-7, and a propane fired mogul. Plus there's always the nice folks that offer to let you run theirs after some trust. 

I couldn't afford to build or buy my own at first. After a few years alot of help from my friends in the club I have my own and now it's my turn to let others run mine 

Last weekend my loco was out the entire run day, and I was only with it for one lap.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am hooked up with a small group in my town. Only about 10 members and three engines (one steam , one electric, one gas, two additional steam under construction)(4.75 and 7.5 ground track).
Am supposed to go with a friend to his club about 30 miles away. That group is very large with lots of track(3.5, and 4.75 raised, 7.5 ground). My friend bought his(I think) 4.75 engine from someone in that club just recently.
This is mostly preliminary questions to get a feel for this end of the hobby. Definitly need to get more experience with it before or if I take the leap.
Thnaks,

Kevin


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are you located? Which clubs?


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

No where near Nevada. Massachusetts.
Kevin


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Discover Live Steam is the #1 resource for the ride on scale, specifically 7.5" gauge. A lot of useful articles as well as a good sale page. Many of the locomotives are decently priced, you can go in a view the sold adds and get an idea of what some locomotives have actually sold for.


The big thing is to not buy something before you join a club. Figure out what you like and what is going to work well for your situation.


Good luck in your venture into the live steam hobby (aka ride on). 


If you have any questions about the hobby in general, just PM me. 


Edit:

Some things to consider when looking at a locomotive:

#1 - What type of motive power are you most interested in 

#2 - Do you have the resources to transport it (trailer, truck, etc.)
#3 - Do you have the knowledge or access to people to help in the operation of the locomotive. (It isn't quite as easy as 45mm)


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 23 Apr 2012 10:19 PM 
No where near Nevada. Massachusetts.
Kevin

There are several clubs in the NE I bet. They are probably 7.25" gauge vis 7.5"


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

BOB: There are 4 listed in Massachusetts. Like I said one in my town (the smallest), a large one about 30-40 miles from me (easy highway ride). One is I think north of Boston the other near Springfield (large also)

ChaoticRambo: 1) like both steam and either gas drive or gas/electric drive
2) Have small pickup truck, but also two trailers (9x7 enclosed, and 12x7.5 open with tarp enclosure)
3) My neighbor (around the block) has a complete machine shop (building his own steam engine presently)and 7.5 in track layout in back yard and the layout at the club.
4) might concider 4.75 size. still need to see more of this stuff in action in person.
Kevin


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The one north of Boston would be the Northeast Live Steamers. As far as I know, they don't have a club track, they just do monthly meets at members' private tracks. Basically the same concept as our gauge one steamups, just with bigger trains!


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

YOU WERE RIGHT. I FOUND OUT THAT NEW ENGLAND CLUBS ARE ALL 7.25" GAUGE. MAKES IT EVEN HARDER SINCE MOST OF THE STUFF I'VE SEEN LISTED FOR SALE IS AT 7.5
KEVIN


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure where the east/west gauge disparity came from. Maybe someone can enlighten us.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Apr 2012 06:18 PM 
I'm not sure where the east/west gauge disparity came from. Maybe someone can enlighten us. 
It was rumored that Walt Disney had wanted a man to build him a 7 1/2" gauge locomotive, but his hard writing was so bad, that it was mistaken for 7 1/4" gauge. I am not sure how accurate this is, many people dispute it.

And keep in mind, its only the far east coast - once you get past about central Pennsylvania it is all 7.5"


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ChaoticRambo on 25 Apr 2012 06:28 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Apr 2012 06:18 PM 
I'm not sure where the east/west gauge disparity came from. Maybe someone can enlighten us. 
It was rumored that Walt Disney had wanted a man to build him a "7.5" gauge locomotive, but his hard writing was so bad, that it was mistaken for 7.25" gauge. I am not sure how accurate this is, many people dispute it.

And keep in mind, its only the far east coast - once you get past about central Pennsylvania it is all 7.5" 



That's the way I heard it!


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 06:41 PM 
Posted By ChaoticRambo on 25 Apr 2012 06:28 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Apr 2012 06:18 PM 
I'm not sure where the east/west gauge disparity came from. Maybe someone can enlighten us. 
It was rumored that Walt Disney had wanted a man to build him a "7.5" gauge locomotive, but his hard writing was so bad, that it was mistaken for 7.25" gauge. I am not sure how accurate this is, many people dispute it.

And keep in mind, its only the far east coast - once you get past about central Pennsylvania it is all 7.5" 





That's the way I heard it!








THAT STINKS !!!! IT MAKES IT HARDER FOR ME (IN MASSACHUSETTS) TO FIND A NEW OR USED ENGINE TO RUN ON THE 7.25 TRACK FOUND HERE. MY FRIEND SAYS IT IS MORE PREVELANT HERE IN NEW ENGLAND (SAID FLORIDA IS ON 7.5 IN). I'M STARTING TO HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT GETTING INVOLVED WITH THIS END OF THE HOBBY. WHAT'S THE POINT IF YOU CAN'T FIND WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE OF THE TRACK SIZE.
KEVIN


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 25 Apr 2012 06:46 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 06:41 PM 
Posted By ChaoticRambo on 25 Apr 2012 06:28 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Apr 2012 06:18 PM 
I'm not sure where the east/west gauge disparity came from. Maybe someone can enlighten us. 
It was rumored that Walt Disney had wanted a man to build him a "7.5" gauge locomotive, but his hard writing was so bad, that it was mistaken for 7.25" gauge. I am not sure how accurate this is, many people dispute it.

And keep in mind, its only the far east coast - once you get past about central Pennsylvania it is all 7.5" 





That's the way I heard it!








THAT STINKS !!!! IT MAKES IT HARDER FOR ME (IN MASSACHUSETTS) TO FIND A NEW OR USED ENGINE TO RUN ON THE 7.25 TRACK FOUND HERE. MY FRIEND SAYS IT IS MORE PREVELANT HERE IN NEW ENGLAND (SAID FLORIDA IS ON 7.5 IN). I'M STARTING TO HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT GETTING INVOLVED WITH THIS END OF THE HOBBY. WHAT'S THE POINT IF YOU CAN'T FIND WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE OF THE TRACK SIZE.
KEVIN

Hey Kevin, All caps is shouting on the internet! If you want to find out how New England went to 7.25, ask the clubs there about it!







The key word here is "Rumored"!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

As I understand it, it was the other way around, 7.25 came first (that's what the rest of the world uses), and 7.5 was the result of a miscommunication. I think Disney's engine might have actually been 7 1/16" gauge, which would actually be the correct gauge for 1.5" scale. There's also a disparity between 4.75" gauge in the US and 5" elsewhere. That's another nice thing about 3.5" gauge, it's universal!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's another nice thing about 3.5" gauge, it's universal!Maybe - bit it's the "N Scale" of ride-on - hehehe (Z being 2-1/2" gauge).


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 07:17 PM 
Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 25 Apr 2012 06:46 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 06:41 PM 
Posted By ChaoticRambo on 25 Apr 2012 06:28 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Apr 2012 06:18 PM 
I'm not sure where the east/west gauge disparity came from. Maybe someone can enlighten us. 
It was rumored that Walt Disney had wanted a man to build him a "7.5" gauge locomotive, but his hard writing was so bad, that it was mistaken for 7.25" gauge. I am not sure how accurate this is, many people dispute it.

And keep in mind, its only the far east coast - once you get past about central Pennsylvania it is all 7.5" 





That's the way I heard it!








THAT STINKS !!!! IT MAKES IT HARDER FOR ME (IN MASSACHUSETTS) TO FIND A NEW OR USED ENGINE TO RUN ON THE 7.25 TRACK FOUND HERE. MY FRIEND SAYS IT IS MORE PREVELANT HERE IN NEW ENGLAND (SAID FLORIDA IS ON 7.5 IN). I'M STARTING TO HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT GETTING INVOLVED WITH THIS END OF THE HOBBY. WHAT'S THE POINT IF YOU CAN'T FIND WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE OF THE TRACK SIZE.
KEVIN

Hey Kevin, All caps is shouting on the internet! If you want to find out how New England went to 7.25, ask the clubs there about it!







The key word here is "Rumored"!


SORRY!! I keep forgeting about the caps thing. I don't care how or when or why its 7.25 in. What I care about is logistics. Can't see getting into this end of the hobby if my selection or chances of finding equipment to run on that size track is severly limited.(since the majority of what I've found on line is 7.5 in gauge). That doen' seem to be the case (unless I'm wrong) with the 4.75 in gauge (though I have seen some listed as 5in., but I believe thats what they run in England and the company claims they make them in 4.75 also). Do some of these have adjustable wheels?? Does that .25 in make a critical difference??
Kevin


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 25 Apr 2012 07:38 PM 
As I understand it, it was the other way around, 7.25 came first (that's what the rest of the world uses), and 7.5 was the result of a miscommunication. I think Disney's engine might have actually been 7 1/16" gauge, which would actually be the correct gauge for 1.5" scale. There's also a disparity between 4.75" gauge in the US and 5" elsewhere. That's another nice thing about 3.5" gauge, it's universal! 
I think you are correct about Disney's engine. It was 7 1/16" gauge. When Walt built Lilly Belle, his was the only track around the area, in 1949-50. It was a few years later, in 1956, that Disney helped form the Los Angeles Live Steamers along with a couple of his animators (Ollie Johnston was one) from his studio just across the freeway in Griffith Park. David Rose, the composer, was another charter member.

Also, relating back to the 7.25/7.5 thing, when I was a member of the Goleta Valley Railroad Club in Santa Barbara, the founder of that club was Seymour Johnson (CEO, Johnson Controls). It was rumored by some in THAT club, about some mis-communication between Mr. Johnson and somebody in Europe, about the gauge question. This was sometime in the late 1940's. There are probably loads of folks to "blame" for this discrepancy!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

The explanation I was given a long time ago on the 7 1/4 and 7 1/2 gauge track is: A builder sent a helper out to measure some existing 7 1/4 track, he hooked the tape on the OUTSIDE of one rail and measured to the INSIDE of the other and came up with 7 1/2 gauge. This makes sense based on most early 7 1/2 gauge is 1 1/2 scale but now I see a lot of the newer is 1.6 to keep the gauge to scale.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 25 Apr 2012 08:12 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 07:17 PM 
Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 25 Apr 2012 06:46 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 06:41 PM 
Posted By ChaoticRambo on 25 Apr 2012 06:28 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Apr 2012 06:18 PM 
I'm not sure where the east/west gauge disparity came from. Maybe someone can enlighten us. 
It was rumored that Walt Disney had wanted a man to build him a "7.5" gauge locomotive, but his hard writing was so bad, that it was mistaken for 7.25" gauge. I am not sure how accurate this is, many people dispute it.

And keep in mind, its only the far east coast - once you get past about central Pennsylvania it is all 7.5" 





That's the way I heard it!








THAT STINKS !!!! IT MAKES IT HARDER FOR ME (IN MASSACHUSETTS) TO FIND A NEW OR USED ENGINE TO RUN ON THE 7.25 TRACK FOUND HERE. MY FRIEND SAYS IT IS MORE PREVELANT HERE IN NEW ENGLAND (SAID FLORIDA IS ON 7.5 IN). I'M STARTING TO HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT GETTING INVOLVED WITH THIS END OF THE HOBBY. WHAT'S THE POINT IF YOU CAN'T FIND WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE OF THE TRACK SIZE.
KEVIN

Hey Kevin, All caps is shouting on the internet! If you want to find out how New England went to 7.25, ask the clubs there about it!







The key word here is "Rumored"!


SORRY!! I keep forgeting about the caps thing. I don't care how or when or why its 7.25 in. What I care about is logistics. Can't see getting into this end of the hobby if my selection or chances of finding equipment to run on that size track is severly limited.(since the majority of what I've found on line is 7.5 in gauge). That doen' seem to be the case (unless I'm wrong) with the 4.75 in gauge (though I have seen some listed as 5in., but I believe thats what they run in England and the company claims they make them in 4.75 also). Do some of these have adjustable wheels?? Does that .25 in make a critical difference??
Kevin


Rolling stock gauge would be easy to change along with dis-easals. Steam engine would be a different matter because of rods and pistons, valve gear and cylinders. I do believe I have heard of a few people that have made locos to be adjustable for BOTH gauges. Can't recollect who they were now. You mentioned the Rail Rider Supply speeders. We did make a set of speeder wheels and axles where we could have a set for the 7.5" to use on tracks out here AND a set of axles and wheels for a third scale (9 inch gauge) narrow gauge railroad here in the desert of So. Cal. Mesa Grande Western. Here's a link to a Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9bniJFAOmg


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say if you go 3.5" or 4.75" gauge, stick with elevated tracks. Your knees will thanks you.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 08:49 PM 
Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 25 Apr 2012 08:12 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 07:17 PM 
Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 25 Apr 2012 06:46 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2012 06:41 PM 
Posted By ChaoticRambo on 25 Apr 2012 06:28 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Apr 2012 06:18 PM 
I'm not sure where the east/west gauge disparity came from. Maybe someone can enlighten us. 
It was rumored that Walt Disney had wanted a man to build him a "7.5" gauge locomotive, but his hard writing was so bad, that it was mistaken for 7.25" gauge. I am not sure how accurate this is, many people dispute it.

And keep in mind, its only the far east coast - once you get past about central Pennsylvania it is all 7.5" 





That's the way I heard it!








THAT STINKS !!!! IT MAKES IT HARDER FOR ME (IN MASSACHUSETTS) TO FIND A NEW OR USED ENGINE TO RUN ON THE 7.25 TRACK FOUND HERE. MY FRIEND SAYS IT IS MORE PREVELANT HERE IN NEW ENGLAND (SAID FLORIDA IS ON 7.5 IN). I'M STARTING TO HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT GETTING INVOLVED WITH THIS END OF THE HOBBY. WHAT'S THE POINT IF YOU CAN'T FIND WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE OF THE TRACK SIZE.
KEVIN

Hey Kevin, All caps is shouting on the internet! If you want to find out how New England went to 7.25, ask the clubs there about it!







The key word here is "Rumored"!


SORRY!! I keep forgeting about the caps thing. I don't care how or when or why its 7.25 in. What I care about is logistics. Can't see getting into this end of the hobby if my selection or chances of finding equipment to run on that size track is severly limited.(since the majority of what I've found on line is 7.5 in gauge). That doen' seem to be the case (unless I'm wrong) with the 4.75 in gauge (though I have seen some listed as 5in., but I believe thats what they run in England and the company claims they make them in 4.75 also). Do some of these have adjustable wheels?? Does that .25 in make a critical difference??
Kevin


Rolling stock gauge would be easy to change along with dis-easals. Steam engine would be a different matter because of rods and pistons, valve gear and cylinders. I do believe I have heard of a few people that have made locos to be adjustable for BOTH gauges. Can't recollect who they were now. You mentioned the Rail Rider Supply speeders. We did make a set of speeder wheels and axles where we could have a set for the 7.5" to use on tracks out here AND a set of axles and wheels for a third scale (9 inch gauge) narrow gauge railroad here in the desert of So. Cal. Mesa Grande Western. Here's a link to a Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9bniJFAOmg


I wonder about a Shay with interchangeable trucks.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Or a Climax, that might be easier with the drive shafts in the middle.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

First things first - 7.25" gauge locomotives will NOT work at all on a 7.5" gauge track.

The only person I know who travels to tracks of both gauges actually owns two locomotives, one for each gauge.

I would not worry to much about that right now to be honest - you really should join a local club and get to know the ride on scale hobby more and figure out exactly what you want. If you are unsure, making an investment is never smart.

As for availability of gauges, I am not going to lie - in the US, 7.5" gauge is far more prevalent than 7.25", however - there are still some very large clubs with a lot of members who are 7.25" gauge. And if you are able to find a locomotive you like and can get it cheap, there are a few good machinists in this hobby that would most likely have the skills required to re-gauge a locomotive. Godshall's Custom Machining (http://godshallscustommachining.com/) could probably handle that, and they could also check a used locomotive for you to make sure everything is up to par on it.


Just some ideas.

Also keep in mind - that although you will have the ability to travel, most people don't travel all that far. My dad and I travel commonly to only one other railroad besides the club we are members of, and every once in a while we might go to a railroad further away, typically no more than 5 hours driving distance. 


I still would choose 7.25" gauge over 4.75" or 3.5" gauge any day - they are just two small to ride behind for any length of time or on a ground level railroad in my opinion.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 25 Apr 2012 06:46 PM 

THAT STINKS !!!! IT MAKES IT HARDER FOR ME (IN MASSACHUSETTS) TO FIND A NEW OR USED ENGINE TO RUN ON THE 7.25 TRACK FOUND HERE. MY FRIEND SAYS IT IS MORE PREVELANT HERE IN NEW ENGLAND (SAID FLORIDA IS ON 7.5 IN). I'M STARTING TO HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT GETTING INVOLVED WITH THIS END OF THE HOBBY. WHAT'S THE POINT IF YOU CAN'T FIND WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE OF THE TRACK SIZE.
KEVIN



i'm not sure if i follow your logic. in 1½" scale, builders don't construct a locomotive and then find a track to fit the gauge, they build locomotives to fit the gauge most common to their area. given an equal distribution of clubs, locomotives and interested individuals across the country, there should be exactly the same percentage of equipment available in any area. i came from NJ and in my late teens and early 20's hung out at the NJLS track, a healthy biking distance from my home. there was no shortage of visiting or resident locomotives whenever i was there at their 7.25" gauge track and it attracted visits from members of clubs from Pennsylvania to Massachusetts frequently. now i live in Southern California and have joined a club just about 100 miles from my house out here and working on a 7.5" gauge live steamer. sure i can go to Florida and run it, but i doubt if it'll ever go that far in the near future. i might take it to neighboring tracks someday, but probably not farther than you might travel with your engine in the New England area. at our track out here, after doing some investigating, i've discovered that very few locomotives are currently in the hands of their original owner. builders tend to build a 2nd or 3rd locomotive. add to this the general attrition rate in a hobby where the average age is probably skewed a bit toward the latter years and you should find something within your budget before long.

i know of at least two Jim Kreider design NKP Berkshires that are being built to 7.25" gauge and if you want to go a little more high end, i can put you in touch with someone who will build one (or most of one) for you.

cheers...gary


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By aopagary on 26 Apr 2012 04:35 PM 
Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 25 Apr 2012 06:46 PM 

THAT STINKS !!!! IT MAKES IT HARDER FOR ME (IN MASSACHUSETTS) TO FIND A NEW OR USED ENGINE TO RUN ON THE 7.25 TRACK FOUND HERE. MY FRIEND SAYS IT IS MORE PREVELANT HERE IN NEW ENGLAND (SAID FLORIDA IS ON 7.5 IN). I'M STARTING TO HAVE SECOND THOUGHTS ABOUT GETTING INVOLVED WITH THIS END OF THE HOBBY. WHAT'S THE POINT IF YOU CAN'T FIND WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE OF THE TRACK SIZE.
KEVIN



i'm not sure if i follow your logic. in 1½" scale, builders don't construct a locomotive and then find a track to fit the gauge, they build locomotives to fit the gauge most common to their area. given an equal distribution of clubs, locomotives and interested individuals across the country, there should be exactly the same percentage of equipment available in any area. i came from NJ and in my late teens and early 20's hung out at the NJLS track, a healthy biking distance from my home. there was no shortage of visiting or resident locomotives whenever i was there at their 7.25" gauge track and it attracted visits from members of clubs from Pennsylvania to Massachusetts frequently. now i live in Southern California and have joined a club just about 100 miles from my house out here and working on a 7.5" gauge live steamer. sure i can go to Florida and run it, but i doubt if it'll ever go that far in the near future. i might take it to neighboring tracks someday, but probably not farther than you might travel with your engine in the New England area. at our track out here, after doing some investigating, i've discovered that very few locomotives are currently in the hands of their original owner. builders tend to build a 2nd or 3rd locomotive. add to this the general attrition rate in a hobby where the average age is probably skewed a bit toward the latter years and you should find something within your budget before long.

i know of at least two Jim Kreider design NKP Berkshires that are being built to 7.25" gauge and if you want to go a little more high end, i can put you in touch with someone who will build one (or most of one) for you.

cheers...gary 

I believe what he was referring to is the small percentage of 7.25" gauge locomotives being offered for sale versus 7.5" gauge locomotives - which makes sense considering 7.5" gauge is far more wide spread in the US than 7.25" gauge. However as I mentioned in my above post, that should dissuade him considering there are many active clubs with 7.25" gauge in the East.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By ChaoticRambo on 26 Apr 2012 06:10 PM 

I believe what he was referring to is the small percentage of 7.25" gauge locomotives being offered for sale versus 7.5" gauge locomotives - which makes sense considering 7.5" gauge is far more wide spread in the US than 7.25" gauge. However as I mentioned in my above post, that should dissuade him considering there are many active clubs with 7.25" gauge in the East.

yes, you are correct but with percentages it works both ways. there may be less 7.25" equipment for sale, but also fewer buyers to compete against not to mention you probably won't have to travel far to see or transport it. knowing the smaller marketable area, sellers may also be more motivated to strike a deal.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

GARY & CHAOTIC R.: Thank you. Those are the most helpful answers yet. As I said I am hooked up with a small group in my town and been invited to a bigger group about 35 miles from here. I all have another friend who wants to go with me. He and his two sons and I have been friends and WWII re-enactors for many years. If interested he will probably want to share one with me (two way spit, possibly 4 way with the boys)(we share a Jeep and some other equipment now).
Thanks again for all the help. I'm off to a steam up this Saturday with my local group of live steamers G gauge.

Kevin


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Kevin, this my be of interest- 

http://kylebuildsarailway.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

there is a used ride on train for sale in Duxbury, ma at dealer there. 
lao


----------



## KyleV (May 4, 2012)

Kevin, 
That's my blog (kylebuildsarailway) mentioned above. When I started building my ride on train I found alot of great information at the discoverlivesteam site. If you're interested in building a line there's some great how to articles in the archives. I also found great resources at the UK sites rideonrailways.com and maxitrak.com. 5inchrail.com has a lot of links to people who build their own engines and make their own lines. 
I chose the 4 3/4 inch size so I could make sharp enough turns to get around my pond (you can get down to a 10 foot radius). Everything is significantly cheaper in that size as well, I've seen live steam Shay's going for under 5K. I bought an electric chasis kit from Maxitrak for around $700. You can make your own cars, a pair of trucks go for about $225. If you use running boards on the sides of your cars like at rideonrailways it's easy on the knees. 
Building your own line is cheaper then you think, around 3 dollars a foot if you're cutting your own ties. Unless you've got a perfectly flat yard though it's a lot of work to level and ballast. 
Kyle


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Having built two home railways in the aforementioned scales, I would totally agree with Kyle. 4.75" is an excellent size for a backyard operation, and much easier to live with. Less space, less cost, tighter turns, etc. It is also very rideable in my opinion, as long as one is reasonably limber. With my back problems, I simply designed the seat on my riding car to be a bit higher. 


Now, 3.5" ga, one might want to start thinking about going with an elevated track, but that's just my opinion, since I can't double up that tight any more. 


The bigger you go, the more considerations you will have to make as far as infrastructure, loading/ unloading, storage, vehicle for transport, etc. 


Whatever you go with, it's really all about what you want and what works best for yourself...


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

We shall see just how interested I am. [ It would probably be 4.75 in in steam (most affordable)or 7.25 in battery or gas or gas/electric. Still like the speeder idea with a body over it.]
Sunday I'll be heading to Waushakum Live Steamers to mingle with the experts and get a feel for things. I hope to get one of two reactions "This is fun but I'll stick with Garden Gauge" or
"That's it I'm hooked sell the Garden Gauge, the Wife, the Dog (well maybe not the Dog)etc."
Kevin 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

